# Stuffed Animals?



## Ashley B (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard that rabbits like to play with stuffed animals. What types do you let your bunnies play with? and can i use old beeny-babies?? 

Thanks,
Ashley:?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty much any kind is alright if they don't get shredded.


----------



## Ashley B (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks! I just gave him one and he picked it up and started playing with it! haha 

-Ashley


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 11, 2011)

I would worry about beanie babies though cause if the bun gets into the beans they could be eaten. Fraggles has a stuffed bunny that she grooms and then will wait for it to groom her. When it fails to do so she starts grooming it again. But her favorite toy is a plastic coat hanger


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 11, 2011)

Rory loves stuffed animals. He'll groom them and cuddle with them. None of my others care about stuffed animals though. It's funny because Rory is completely vicious to other rabbits, you wouldn't think he'd like stuffed ones so much! I give my guys stuffed animals with embroidered eyes and check them over for chew marks. None of mine have chewed their stuffies but if they did I would take it away.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 11, 2011)

I have two that like stuffies and two that like to eat stuffies so they can't have them. Last easter CVS had rather realistic looking bunnies. I got one that my female likes to cuddle with and the male enjoys violating on a regular basis (thank goodness his neuter is next week!).

I think it just depends on if they like to chew on soft things or not.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 11, 2011)

Scone had a couple of stuffed friends, which Natasha has inherited. 

Butter, the yellow rabbit which sits up like a teddy bear, was Scone's love object. Natasha is more likely to groom Butter than Scone was, but she humps her from time to time to establish the proper bunny dominance order:







Borders is a much more realistic rabbit (named because he was an Easter sale item at the book store a few years ago). Both Scone and Natasha treated him quite differently from Butter - more like a companion.


----------

